# Three trip extra map issue



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I have never been able to find out what area my three trip extra bonus started in. My map has never shown what city or area to start in. I have talked to the minimum wage workers that answer the phones for Uber. I have also gone to a green light hub. In both cases no one could figure out what is wrong. Has anyone else had issues like this ?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

It should show when you look at your promos.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> It should show when you look at your promos.
> 
> View attachment 499418
> 
> ...


Thank you for sending that I always wondered what they looked like. Mine does not have the blue shaded area and there is no way for me to find out where it is. 
Do you have any high resolution settings on your phone that I do not have ?
If you do let me know if you would.
Thanks



Jimmy44 said:


> Thank you for sending that I always wondered what they looked like. Mine does not have the blue shaded area and there is no way for me to find out where it is.
> Do you have any high resolution settings on your phone that I do not have ?
> If you do let me know if you would.
> Thanks


By the way your extra amount of 18 is easily double from what it is for me and I have to do 3 trips.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Do you have any high resolution settings on your phone that I do not have ?


Not that I know of. I've always been able to see the shaded area. Sorry I couldn't help you more.

Could it be because you're in the suburbs? The shaded areas are always in or near city centers. Which city's market are you technically in?



Jimmy44 said:


> By the way your extra amount of 18 is easily double from what it is for me and I have to do 3 trips.


It's because I didn't drive for months. They're trying to get me back into it. That's why I got an extra $3 for every trip I did after 6pm on Friday and Saturday night. Promos are determined by a mix of market demand and driver behavior. Even people in the same market don't get the exact same promos.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> Not that I know of. I've always been able to see the shaded area. Sorry I couldn't help you more.
> 
> Could it be because you're in the suburbs? The shaded areas are always in or near city centers. Which city's market are you technically in?
> 
> ...


Very interesting I had heard that everyone's app is different but never believed it.
My area is rural if you look at map of Mystic CT. you will see.
But they should show me areas like Hartford or New Haven in case I wanted to go outside my area.



Jimmy44 said:


> Very interesting I had heard that everyone's app is different but never believed it.
> My area is rural if you look at map of Mystic CT. you will see.
> But they should show me areas like Hartford or New Haven in case I wanted to go outside my area.


I remember when Uber used to send you daily updates on areas and events that had promo's and surges etc.
Like baseball games and concerts etc.
I really hate to always talk about the good old days but for me they were.


----------



## JPilla (Nov 20, 2017)

Damn. They took that away from California months ago.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

JPilla said:


> Damn. They took that away from California months ago.


But you can also set your own surge.

Honestly, the ride streak promos have been really pissing me off because every other ride request I get is 15+ minutes away.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I have never been able to find out what area my three trip extra bonus started in. My map has never shown what city or area to start in. I have talked to the minimum wage workers that answer the phones for Uber. I have also gone to a green light hub. In both cases no one could figure out what is wrong. Has anyone else had issues like this ?


Lately, mine has not been referencing ANY area whatsoever. This has proven tricky in the past, as I reside roughly 60% of the time in the "Tyler, TX" market but have my account defaulted to the "Dallas-Ft. Worth" market (which borders the former to the west), as I reside there ~40% of the time and perform 99.2% of my trips there. Still, my current "Consecutive Ride Bonus" is "$2-3 per 1," and has no defined boundary. As such, I presume it applies in all of the DFW market. Perhaps something of the sort is in play in your case? 
Of note: I make it a general practice to force-close (swipe-away/reopen, rather on iOS) each time I transition into a different market; such assures settings are indeed as I prefer them, and that surge is visible relative to the applicable market.



ariel5466 said:


> It should show when you look at your promos.
> 
> View attachment 499418
> 
> ...


After reading through this thread and a couple others, I do believe my current offer (and likely others' as well) is a "blanket, market-wide" offer. Typically, I am shown an outline of the Dallas, TX core extended into the northern 'burbs.
Now, I'm seeing simply these images. $3 for 1, $6 for 2, etc. 
















... though it's also perhaps a bit misleading, as completing 50 trips during the specified "$3 per" tier would be... well, difficult to say the least. It seems to be a 4hr 59min window. Still, it's like having a small surge on each trip (though a small surge which has exactly zero chance of multiplying). Then again, there is also actual surge (which seems to have plummeted as of this past week, as many hit the road again). In other news...this is the first week of the past 20 that Lyft has offered up precisely nothing; I couldn't care less, but I know there are "Lyft-only" folks out there- I was once one of them.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> Lately, mine has not been referencing ANY area whatsoever. This has proven tricky in the past, as I reside roughly 60% of the time in the "Tyler, TX" market but have my account defaulted to the "Dallas-Ft. Worth" market (which borders the former to the west), as I reside there ~40% of the time and perform 99.2% of my trips there. Still, my current "Consecutive Ride Bonus" is "$2-3 per 1," and has no defined boundary. As such, I presume it applies in all of the DFW market. Perhaps something of the sort is in play in your case?
> Of note: I make it a general practice to force-close (swipe-away/reopen, rather on iOS) each time I transition into a different market; such assures settings are indeed as I prefer them, and that surge is visible relative to the applicable market.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the detailed explanation. My 3 trip map continues to not have the blue outline. 
CT is different from TX in that you can reach any part of CT in under 2 hours.
If I new there were 3 trip extra in say New Haven or Hartford I would consider starting in those two cities.



Jimmy44 said:


> Thanks so much for the detailed explanation. My 3 trip map continues to not have the blue outline.
> CT is different from TX in that you can reach any part of CT in under 2 hours.
> If I new there were 3 trip extra in say New Haven or Hartford I would consider starting in those two cities.


When I hit the 3 trip extra promo for a nano second I can see the promo map. It's funny how other people are not having this issue just me.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> After reading through this thread and a couple others, I do believe my current offer (and likely others' as well) is a "blanket, market-wide" offer. Typically, I am shown an outline of the Dallas, TX core extended into the northern 'burbs.


If that's the case for your consecutive ride promos, that's great because even with only 2 rides I can never get more than one ride streak in a hour these days. My second trip always seems to be a long pick up and I can never get back to the designated starting area and start a new streak before the time is up. I'm not doing them anymore because I think it's just Uber's way of tricking me into doing long pick ups and I'm not driving at base rates in a pandemic.

But there's a big difference between consecutive ride bonuses and quests and we may be all talking about different things here.

Your screenshot describes a quest, and a really good one at that (a promo like that was how I made about $200 in a little over 4 hours my first night back out since COVID), and AFAIK those apply to any ride starting in your market area. It's the consecutive ride promos where the first ride needs to start in the designated area of the map.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

This thread irritates me. . .. . . 
I work in the Tacoma, WA area and HAVE never seen anything come up under the Promotions on my APP.
WTH. . .I want promotions. . .


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> If that's the case for your consecutive ride promos, that's great because even with only 2 rides I can never get more than one ride streak in a hour these days. My second trip always seems to be a long pick up and I can never get back to the designated starting area and start a new streak before the time is up. I'm not doing them anymore because I think it's just Uber's way of tricking me into doing long pick ups and I'm not driving at base rates in a pandemic.
> 
> But there's a big difference between consecutive ride bonuses and quests and we may be all talking about different things here.
> 
> Your screenshot describes a quest, and a really good one at that (a promo like that was how I made about $200 in a little over 4 hours my first night back out since COVID), and AFAIK those apply to any ride starting in your market area. It's the consecutive ride promos where the first ride needs to start in the designated area of the map.


So glad to see the promos out there for the drivers.
Be safe and kill it out there.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Kilroy4303 said:


> This thread irritates me. . .. . . :frown:
> I work in the Tacoma, WA area and HAVE never seen anything come up under the Promotions on my APP.
> WTH. . .I want promotions. . .


If you stop driving for months they'll try to incentivize you to come back.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> If you stop driving for months they'll try to incentivize you to come back.


Yeah its like a bad break up with a girlfriend or ex-wife. . .they always get you with that once again for old time sake. .. . ..

sheesh . .


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> If you stop driving for months they'll try to incentivize you to come back.


You must be able to sign up for a quest at the beginning of the week. I would go with the 20 ride package to insure you get something.
Also check your inbox as well.
Connecticut is terrible for promos but even we are getting lots of incentives to drive.
Be safe


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> You must be able to sign up for a quest at the beginning of the week. I would go with the 20 ride package to insure you get something.
> Also check your inbox as well.
> Connecticut is terrible for promos but even we are getting lots of incentives to drive.
> Be safe


I'm being very picky about my driving right now. College classes started yesterday. But I check both Uber and Lyft everyday to see what they're offering me and if it's good enough I'll take it.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm being very picky about my driving right now. College classes started yesterday. But I check both Uber and Lyft everyday to see what they're offering me and if it's good enough I'll take it.


For the first time in years the drivers have clout


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> If that's the case for your consecutive ride promos, that's great because even with only 2 rides I can never get more than one ride streak in a hour these days. My second trip always seems to be a long pick up and I can never get back to the designated starting area and start a new streak before the time is up. I'm not doing them anymore because I think it's just Uber's way of tricking me into doing long pick ups and I'm not driving at base rates in a pandemic.
> 
> But there's a big difference between consecutive ride bonuses and quests and we may be all talking about different things here.
> 
> Your screenshot describes a quest, and a really good one at that (a promo like that was how I made about $200 in a little over 4 hours my first night back out since COVID), and AFAIK those apply to any ride starting in your market area. It's the consecutive ride promos where the first ride needs to start in the designated area of the map.


Indeed. Now that you mention it, I see it clearly states "quest" on the page I referenced. &#129318;&#127995;‍♂ 
It displays like the CRB would in the header/top of app, and when first sent to me (I've been sent essentially this same promotion for a month or so) it was shown as a CRB, with the typical outline of the area (which is rather large, relatively speaking, but still only encompasses the Greater Dallas area). It seems somewhere along the way they changed the promo details and I wasn't paying attention. &#129325;


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> Indeed. Now that you mention it, I see it clearly states "quest" on the page I referenced. &#129318;&#127995;‍♂
> It displays like the CRB would in the header/top of app, and when first sent to me (I've been sent essentially this same promotion for a month or so) it was shown as a CRB, with the typical outline of the area (which is rather large, relatively speaking, but still only encompasses the Greater Dallas area). It seems somewhere along the way they changed the promo details and I wasn't paying attention. &#129325;


You got the same promo I got a couple weekends ago, an extra $3 per ride. I hadn't seen it before but it's amazing. You don't have to hit a target to get your money like with most quests, and you can decline or cancel whatever you want without ruining a streak. Milk it if you can.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/on-the-road-again.409602/


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm being very picky about my driving right now. College classes started yesterday. But I check both Uber and Lyft everyday to see what they're offering me and if it's good enough I'll take it.


Indeed. I was offered a whammy of a promo on Lyft some 6 weeks ago. +$7 per ride, no stupid "acceptance must be 90%+" or otherwise. Granted, that would've only made Lyft "maybe-profitable" under the conditions at the time (i.e., long-pickups galore) as Uber was in a nearly 24HR a day surge. This one, however... nice. I actually tested it while running errands and logging miles- yep. it's good in both the market I live as well as DFW. The rates are so much better where I live but there's just nobody out here. Well, I shouldn't say NOBODY, because I got a first-timer earlier & he enabled me to confirm the promo (and the $21 fare covered my stop at the store- win!). &#128513;


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> Indeed. Now that you mention it, I see it clearly states "quest" on the page I referenced. &#129318;&#127995;‍♂
> It displays like the CRB would in the header/top of app, and when first sent to me (I've been sent essentially this same promotion for a month or so) it was shown as a CRB, with the typical outline of the area (which is rather large, relatively speaking, but still only encompasses the Greater Dallas area). It seems somewhere along the way they changed the promo details and I wasn't paying attention. &#129325;


Driving is a learning curve. Use this forum so you do not have to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> It should show when you look at your promos.
> 
> View attachment 499418
> 
> ...


A 2 trip series!!!!! 

I have to do a 3 trip series...


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> A 2 trip series!!!!!
> 
> I have to do a 3 trip series... :frown:


Key word is should. With mine I do not get the blue shaded areas. I am not sure if it's some setting on my Android or if it's at Ubers end. Before they closed down green light centers I brought it there and they could not fix the issue.
Thanks for going out of your way to help it's appreciated.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I use an Android. For lovemaking AND for doing rideshare.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> View attachment 506717
> 
> 
> I use an Android. For lovemaking AND for doing rideshare.


Thanks but for some reason no blue shaded areas.
Green light could not fix it and this has been going on ever since they initiated the promo
Again thanks it might be my Android or Ubers end not sure.


----------

